# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pro Evolution Soccer 2011

## Mexhi

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2011*


*Shkarko DEMO verzionin ketu*






*Shkarko DEMO verzionin ketu*



.

----------


## Mexhi

Ja edhe disa foto tjera!!

----------


## Mexhi

Woooww 

Shikoni kete video dhe shume leht do te vini ne perfundim se PES 2011 eshte loja e futbollit me e mira e gjitha koherave!





PES 2011 verzioni i plote do te dale ne treg me 30 shtator 2010 (edhe 15-te dite)

----------


## Gzim_Cool

mos  do te jete fifa 11 loja e futbollit ma e mira gjitha koherave. Une gjithmone e kam dasht mas shumti PES nga lojrat futbollit, por ne lojrat PES mungon licensa e skuadrave, cilen FIFA e ka per te gjithe skuadrave.

----------


## Gerdi

Seshte vetem pune licensash, zben shume ndryshim se luan me Chelsea apo me London Blue etj etj, sjan emrat qe bejne lojen, problemi eshte qe PES ka qen mbrapa vitet e fundit ne gameplay ne krahasim me FIFA ( fifa per console se PC deri ne fifa 10 kishte ndaluar te i njejti sistem i fifa 04). Kete vit PES eshte munduar te ndryshoj, ka ber ca ndryshime ne gameplay qe mua mu duken interesante dhe do ket mundesin qe te modifikosh, krijosh etj etj e te besh vet gje qe eshte gjithmon mire, por eshte prap vite drite larg FIFA 11, duke mar parasysh qe kete vit PC do mari engine e FIFA per console dhe do kete te gjitha mundesit qe te modifikosh e krijosh si ne PES, PES do jet prap vite drite larg FIFA. Une jam fans i vjeter i PES po me vjen keq te them qe pas PES 6 lvl dhe standarti i lojrave te Konamit ra shume.

----------


## toni-as.roma

1.3 giga edhe demo a shum bre  paska

----------


## Mexhi

> mos  do te jete fifa 11 loja e futbollit ma e mira gjitha koherave. Une gjithmone e kam dasht mas shumti PES nga lojrat futbollit, por ne lojrat PES mungon licensa e skuadrave, cilen FIFA e ka per te gjithe skuadrave.


Fale adhurusve te PES-it, ashtu si ne Pes 2010 edhe ne Pes 2011 do te kemi liga, skuadra, lojtare, stadiume, etj, etj. origjinale. Gjithashtu fale adhuruesve te Pes 2011 do te kete te pakten 7-te liga europiane (Anglise, Spanjes, Italis, Gjermanis, Frances,Holandes dhe liga e fundit do te vendoset sipas deshires se adhuruesve(Turqise, Austrise, Zvicrres apo Portugalise). Gjithashtu te gjitha skuadrat pjesmarrese ne Champion League dhe Europa League, te gjitha keto me emra dhe skuadra origjinale.





> Postuar më parë nga Gerdi
> 
> Kete vit PES eshte munduar te ndryshoj, ka ber ca ndryshime ne gameplay qe mua mu duken interesante dhe do ket mundesin qe te modifikosh, krijosh etj etj e te besh vet gje qe eshte gjithmon mire, por eshte prap vite drite larg FIFA 11


Eshte ceshtje shije, por te thuash "vite drite larg" eshte e tepruar.  :Mos:

----------


## Eliyahu

djema pershendetje! KUr pritet te dali ne treg PES 2011? Mezi po pres dhe sdo ta krahasoja asnjehere Pes me Fifa, Pes eshte shume here me larte ne perpunimin e lojes ose ndeshjes me sakte.

----------


## Explorer

E kam shkarkuar, por ibrahimovici ende ne Barcelone ...

A do te kete ndryshim ne versionin definitiv?

----------


## Gerdi

> djema pershendetje! KUr pritet te dali ne treg PES 2011? Mezi po pres dhe sdo ta krahasoja asnjehere Pes me Fifa, Pes eshte shume here me larte ne perpunimin e lojes ose ndeshjes me sakte.


sepse deri sot ke luajtur FIFA ne pc, me engine e vjeter, FIFA ne consoles ka 3-4 vjet qe eshte me larte,

----------


## Mexhi

> E kam shkarkuar, por ibrahimovici ende ne Barcelone ...
> 
> A do te kete ndryshim ne versionin definitiv?


Te gjitha transferet do te aktualizohen ne verzionin e plote. Nese behet ndonje leshim do te permiresohet nga adhuruesin nepermes Patch-eve qe do te jene disa. Ne fakt pa pacht-et e adhuruesve PES nuk do te ishte edhe aq interesante!!!

Une do te mundohem qe me kohe te ju sjell ketu per shkarkim te gjitha Patch-et dhe veglat e ndryshme per PES 2011!

----------


## Mexhi

> djema pershendetje! KUr pritet te dali ne treg PES 2011? Mezi po pres dhe sdo ta krahasoja asnjehere Pes me Fifa, Pes eshte shume here me larte ne perpunimin e lojes ose ndeshjes me sakte.



PES 2011 do te dal ne treg me *30 shtator 2010* (vetem edhe 5 dite)

----------


## Mexhi

*

+ 22 skuadra per PES 2010 Demo
*

Shiko videon 




Shkarko

http://www.multiupload.com/N1LLJ0UL90 exe V2 5.76 MB

----------


## Gerdi

> *
> 
> + 22 skuadra per PES 2010 Demo
> *
> 
> Shiko videon 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgwQLtk9UYE
> 
> ...


mua me ben crash sa her zgjedh skuadren e dyt per te luajtur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Mexhi

> mua me ben crash sa her zgjedh skuadren e dyt per te luajtur


Kjo mund te ndodhe sepse disa skuadra kane "kits" nga Pes 2010. Provo nje skuader tjeter!

----------


## Gerdi

i kam provuar te gjitha :/

----------


## Mexhi

*


PESEDIT - Patch v0.1 (BETA!)*


* Correct names & emblems for all unlicensed club teams
* Correct names & emblems for all leagues
* Correct kits for all unlicensed EPL, La Liga, Serie A and Bundesliga teams & Brazil
* 100% correct kits configuration for ALL EPL TEAMS, Brazil and Schalke
* Correct player names for European unlicensed National Teams
* Correct referee kits
* Fixed major transfers and lineups
* Partial Bundesliga (ALL National Team players in the correct Bundesliga teams, also late transfers like Diego (Juventus to Wolfsburg)
* New faces (Badstuber, Forlán, Hamsik, Özil, Pato, Rosicky)
* New music (list below)
* Schüco Arena stadium in Training mode
* 2 stadiums created with PES's stadium creator ('SMALL STADIUM' & ESTADIO VICENTE CALDERÓN)


Shkarko

Part 1: http://ul.to/i45m5c
Part 2: http://ul.to/atz5ct
Part 3: http://ul.to/in7m2p 

Ose

http://freakshare.com/files/o9bx9u62....1.part1.rar.A
http://freakshare.com/files/7a2p44xs....1.part2.rar.A
http://freakshare.com/files/llpe0xod...part3.rar.html

Ose

http://rapidshare.com/files/42233397..._0.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42233400..._0.1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42233489..._0.1.part3.rar



*Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 Tools*


*Extra Content Unlocker*

http://rapidshare.com/files/42227251...t_Unlocker.rar


*PES 2011 Editor - v1.0*

http://rapidshare.com/files/42231449...Editor_1.0.rar


*PES 2011 Editor - Money ML*

http://rapidshare.com/files/42231456...-_Money_ML.rar

*Nese nuk e keni PES 2011 me shkruani nje MP dhe ju dergoj linqet per shkarkim!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Eliyahu

> *
> 
> 
> PESEDIT - Patch v0.1 (BETA!)*
> 
> 
> * Correct names & emblems for all unlicensed club teams
> * Correct names & emblems for all leagues
> * Correct kits for all unlicensed EPL, La Liga, Serie A and Bundesliga teams & Brazil
> ...


Sa nder do te na beje nqse na jepje linqet per te bere download te PES 2011..
Po pate kohe na i drg te lutem. Flm

----------


## Gerdi

> *
> 
> 
> PESEDIT - Patch v0.1 (BETA!)*
> 
> 
> * Correct names & emblems for all unlicensed club teams
> * Correct names & emblems for all leagues
> * Correct kits for all unlicensed EPL, La Liga, Serie A and Bundesliga teams & Brazil
> ...


nga ato linqet per PES Edit mua sme punoj asnje, po pate te tjera te lutem postoi

----------


## Mexhi

> nga ato linqet per PES Edit mua sme punoj asnje, po pate A tjera te lutem postoi


Sapo i kontrollova dhe vetem freakshare nuk funksiononin te tjerat po!


Ja linqe te reja per freakshare

http://freakshare.com/files/o9bx9u62...part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/7a2p44xs...part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/llpe0xod...part3.rar.html

Eshte shume me rendesi t'i lexoni me kujdes instruksionet e dhena per instalim ne PDF "readme", pasi skedaret pas depaketimit tuhet te konvertohen dhe integrohen me ndihmen e "AFS Explorer 3.7". Nese nuk arrini ta beni kete, keni durim edhe per disa dite, pasi verzioni i ardheshem do te jete ".exe"

----------

